# hashi-toxicosis?



## fatcat

Hi. I'm new here and still in the process of getting a diagnosis. The endo thinks it is hashi-toxicosis. The primary care doc thought graves but this guy thinks otherwise. The thing I haven't been able to figure out is whether or not this is a transient phase of hashimoto's or a true diagnosis in itself. Also, any info on treatment? In our initial discussion he is talking about a thyroidectomy. It seems so drastic.
I'd appreciate any help.

fatcat


----------



## GD Women

Hashi toxicosis refers to the presence of chronic lymphocytic thyroiditis PLUS hyperthyroidism, or experience intermittent or sporadic periods where you would also have symptoms of hyperthyrodism. However, you'd primarily have Hashimoto's thyroiditis. This condition would show high antibody titers of stimulating TSH receptor antibodies, as seen in Graves' disease.

To determine whether you truly have Hashi's test for TSH receptor blocking antibodies - the blocking TSH receptor Ab's indicate Hashimoto's, as well as antithyroid peroxidase antibody, thyroglobulin and/or TPO antibodies contribute to hypothyroidism and stimulating TSH receptor antibodies. If you begin to produce less thyroglobulin and TPO antibodies and more stimulating TSH receptor antibodies, you will develop Graves' disease.

The treatment is as for Graves' disease. Surgery to me sound a little drastic. I don't understand why surgery unless you don't want to do RAI or you have a nodule that is growing, or thyroid cancer in which RAI would be done after surgery to ablate the remaining thyroid tissue doctors can't get to.

Hope this answers your question. Anyway Good luck!


----------



## NastyHashi

I unfortunately have the trifecta and have been diagnosed with Graves', Hashi's or in some cases, Ha****oxicosis.

My TPO Ab's are sky high, my TG AB's are sky high and my TSI AB's. If you have all 3, they say you have ha****oxicosis.

In my case, my TSH vaires widely, typically between 5.5 and 15 but my Free T4 and Free T3 are ALWAYS right on the money for the most part.

That's the worst part becasue it appears the hashi and graves tend to cancel each other out giving you "good" labs but in between the numbers are really fluctuating all over the place.


----------



## Deedah

Hi all, 
You guys are unbelievable! I feel so illiterate when reading these boards. How long did it take you all to learn so much about thyroid disease? It kinda scares me to think I'll have to be so informed. Stupid and healthy used to be fun. Sometimes what you don't know doesn't hurt.... I guess that theory doesn't apply here. You are all so well informed that some of you diagnose yourselves, even when your Dr says all is well. I've also seen some of you speak of getting home tested. What's that about?

How do I begin to know when to give myself a break? How do I not become "obsessed" with the emotional end of thyroid problems? How the hell am I ever going to survive this? Wish I could go through life not caring about thyroid stuff.

I'm sure by now everybody knows I'm a newbie, and that my problems are very recent, but just thinking that I have to gain so much knowledge is exhausting me. Any suggestions on where to begin???

Deedah


----------



## hormonehellen

i'm pretty sure i'm dealing with intermittent ha****oxicosis. i have autoimmune hashis and my TSH fluctuates between being hypo and hyper. when it's hyper i feel like death. this time it's super bad - i lost 30 lbs, choke on food, can't sleep, faint, and now have tachycardia and am on a beta blocker, which is giving some relief. i have terrible shortness of breath. i've never felt so sick in all of my life. honestly, if removing my thyroid would help me, i'd do it tomorrow. no one has mentioned that to me though. i understand where you are right now...
and honestly i've had thyroid disease for over a decade and still feel overwhelmed by the complexities of it.


----------



## redwildflowers

A terrific book to read is "The Thyriod Hormone Breakthrough" by Mary 
Shomon. It is very informative and an easy read.


----------

